

Pics of Googles Russian competitior Yandex's Data Center - Scott_MacGregor
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://company.yandex.ru/technology/datacenter/&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&usg=ALkJrhgZiW9GtuCE6BpWk11-NxlAVYEjew

======
blueben
1\. If you're going to show off your datacenter, at least put the embarrassing
portable fans away. No need to tell the world that your cooling is
insufficient.

2\. Google translate, you say?

------
gintas
The pictures at the end with the lights out are quite nice.

